
UK pub chain Wetherspoons hacked – loses personal information - concerto
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/wetherspoon-s-hack-pub-chain-s-website-hit-by-huge-cyber-attack-personal-information-and-credit-card-a6760121.html
======
mschuster91
Eh, I worked as a bartender for quite some time. How on earth did anything
beyond the CC# end up in ANY system (e.g. if they intercepted the printer data
from the EC terminal to put it on the bill instead of handing the customer two
bills)?

Did they record their customer info for rewards programs or what happened
there?

~~~
concerto
Yes, I guess it must have been a customer loyalty scheme or something.

